# Panther, iLife serial numbers?



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought Panther and iLife and I'm trying to get my $70 rebate.

On the form I send in I need to print the serial numbers for both programs. After searching around I haven't been able to find these anywhere.

I phoned the Apple Store and no one there seemed to know. One person suggest the bar code number, but I thought that didn't seem likely. They put me onto tech support which was closed.

Does anyone know where I would locate those numbers?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I phoned the people in charge on this one. Just include the coupons and put down the Apple Part #'s and your golden. 

M_______LL/A or something.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just to be clear... the reason you couldn't find the serial numbers are because there are no serial numbers... just use the Apple part #'s.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the blazingly quick reply, ehMax!  

It sounds like you have it on good authority, who told you if you don't mind me asking? I don't want them to disallow my rebate on a technicality, it's $70 bucks after all.

I'm starting to wonder if these apps actually have serial numbers at all. There's nothing on my invoice or the packaging, nor is there anything that I can find located in the about boxes, like a lot of software has. There must be an individual number for the programs, probably buried somewhere deep in the Unix guts, otherwise how would they indentify my software updates?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks again, ehMax!

I wrote my second message while you posted yours!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Let's just say that our good Mayor has some "inside connections" at Apple, and leave it at that.   

If he says just send the part numbers, then just send the part numbers. Trust me on this.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Jordan's right... that and a copy of the Invoice.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

You will also need the original invoice [copy].
If you bought it from Apple you can call the Apple Store 1-800-676-2775 and have them Fax the invoice to Apple Promotions Fax # 1-888-349-2499


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanx muchly fellers,

I printed out the invoice that the Apple Store emailed to me.


----------

